# Anchovy?



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone feeding piranhas with anchovys? Is it good or bad for piranhas? They are extremly cheap so i would like to know what do you think about feeding piranhas with that.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

fresh or frozen is fine.... canned, or salted is not. The best thing is a mixed diet, so include some other things once and a while.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

Frozen. I usualy feed them fish fillets (pollock), squid and shrimps. They even eat pellets. Anchovys cost half a price than other fish so i just wanted to know if it is ok to feed them to piranhas.


----------

